

Timeplotters: two tools I wrote for visualizing logs and temporal data - eugenekirpichov
http://jkff.info/software/timeplotters/

======
eugenekirpichov
Excuse the self-promotion, but a huge amount of effort went into both the
tools and the documentation, and I actually believe they are very useful as
they evolved in response to requirements of a cluster computing project where
finding intricate performance problems was an everyday activity, and I made
the tools have all the characteristics I found lacking in the alternatives I
considered (R, Excel, gnuplot etc).

So far I got positive feedback mostly from my friends, but I would like to see
the tools being helpful to a lot of people.

